# I gave in =/



## Smr2892 (May 17, 2011)

My fiance and I go to Petco almost everyday, just to browse and talk about our big future fish plans. About a month ago I noticed this *beautiful *little deltatail male.. He looked like a perfect sunset. I told myself "no, I already have 3, and am going to spawn soon."
And every time after that:
"No, I already have enough and now I also have babies.."

Well it's been a month and the poor guy was still there today!
Now that is just not fair. (To him or to me, lol)

Soooo... I had my fiance try to talk me out of it.
He tried everything! I mean everything. None of it worked. :-?
And now he has asked me never to ask him to try and talk me out of anything ever again :shock: Uh-oh!

So.. Let's just get to the point. 
Hello, My name is Smr2892, and I'm a betta addict.
*background* "Hello Smr2892..."

And here is my new amazingly gorgeous boy, Carnelion! (I may change his name, not sure yet)


----------



## Mermaid Fish (Jul 10, 2010)

Very pretty!! Definitely reminds me of a sunset.


----------



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

This might be weird, but he also reminds me of sherbet!


----------



## Smr2892 (May 17, 2011)

That's not weird! I can definitely see sherbet!
I've decided to stick with carnelion. It's a gemstone that he reminds me of, I just spelled it a bit differently.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Nice, he's bloated though. Fast him and watch carefully. You may want to QT him and put Epsom salt 1 tsp/gallon in to help. He's very cute!


----------



## Smr2892 (May 17, 2011)

I noticed the bloating, too. I'm going to leave him overnight and see if it's gone in the morning, if not I bought epsom salt, just in case. I'm hoping maybe they overfed him this morning and he just needs to make a nice big potty. Here's to hoping! Thank you for the concern and tip!


----------



## Smr2892 (May 17, 2011)

Wait, would leaving him overnight be too long? I just wanted to give him some time to settle in and see if he improved before jumping into the salt.. But not if that could cause him to get worse..


----------



## Amitisti (Jun 21, 2011)

he is beautiful!! I would have given in too


----------



## Loryen (Feb 16, 2011)




----------



## Smr2892 (May 17, 2011)

Thank you guys! Our petco actually gets some nice bettas in. And they're pretty well taken care of, too. I just hate those cups :/


----------



## namelessfish (Dec 29, 2010)

wow, hes so pretty! great find


----------



## MissRockyHorror (Jun 25, 2011)

Pretty


----------



## FiShFiShFiShFiSh (Jun 21, 2011)

So pretty  He reminds me of a sunset, and sherbert, and a RaInBoW  I think he will be fine on the bloating until the morning. Adding the salt when in his new enviroment may stress him out more, anyways. At least in the morning if you still add the salt it will be less stressful, and he won't have to be all stressed out as much becuase he is more used to this new place


----------



## Smr2892 (May 17, 2011)

Carnelion is alot less bloated today, so I'm going to wait it out until tomorrow and see if the salt is needed. He's very happy in his new home, swimming around like a champ! Thank you from carnelion for your compliments, concern, and tips! We both appreciate it greatly!


----------



## FiShFiShFiShFiSh (Jun 21, 2011)

He is so pretty though  He DESERVES to be flattered


----------



## Smr2892 (May 17, 2011)

And spoiled, too! Poor guy spent at least half his life in that cup. When I first put him in his new home he hid in a corner  it's a wonderful feeling to watch him explore now 
And he LOVES water changes, I use airline tubing at first with all the newcomers to put the water back in so they get used to it. He was playing in the mini current the entire time!


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm loving all the pink bettas, if they didn't need the water, I'd give them big hugs! His name sounds cool but so heavy lol!
He looks like this guy http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=73848 maybe they're related ;-)


----------



## Smr2892 (May 17, 2011)

He does look like that betta! I don't think petco imports from thailand, though lol. But maybeee in some odd twist of events.. 
That's so funny that you said that! I was just talking about hugging bettas on the thread by gunsablazin (forgive me if I got that wrong, I'm on my phone and can't check as I'm typing this) I believe it's called "ladies! What's my (fin or tail, i'm not sure, gah!) Types?"


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Lol that would be weird! I'm sure all of us here have dreams of hugging our pretty fish


----------



## FiShFiShFiShFiSh (Jun 21, 2011)

fightergirl2710 said:


> Lol that would be weird! I'm sure all of us here have dreams of hugging our pretty fish


 Actually I just took a nap....guess what I was actually dreaming of? LOL your are a mind reader! xD


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

OohOoooh! *does psychic finger wave dance*
Wait that was more like finger ghost wave dance


----------



## FiShFiShFiShFiSh (Jun 21, 2011)

LOL. XD I think I know what I'm going to be dreaming about when i go to sleep tonight, too. LOL


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

You did the right thing lol 

*Fishy Friends: Tom (The blue betta) Sarah (Betta) Shark (Betta) Trouble (Guppy) Molly (Guppy) Claire (Guppy)

Algae Eaters: Sprite (Sucker Fish) Avon (Snail)

Furry Friends: Chloey (Collie, Dog) Coco (Cat)


*:blueyay:TheBlueBettaFish:blueyay:


----------



## FiShFiShFiShFiSh (Jun 21, 2011)

yep


----------



## newf (May 10, 2009)

Very pretty


----------



## Smr2892 (May 17, 2011)

Hahaha, I dream about my fish almost everynight >.<
Sometimes they can talk to me 0.o


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Sometimes I have nightmares that there's an earthquake and my tanks fall over D:
I'm especially freaked about my 70gal turtle tank in this context and of cousre trying to save 7 bettas!


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

O.O Very pretty find!


----------



## Smr2892 (May 17, 2011)

Thank you blueridge!
@fightergirl - =O those are awful dreams! I've only ever had one earthquake where I live in my life, and I slept right through it, lol!


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Smr2892 said:


> Hello, My name is Smr2892, and I'm a betta addict.
> *background* "Hello Smr2892..."



I think ALL NEW POSTS need to start like this....


----------



## Smr2892 (May 17, 2011)

Rotfl! I AGREE!


----------

